# faldage



## hunbirch25

Sziasztok!

A történész vénájú szófejtőket kérdezném, hogy szerintetek van-é magyar megfelelője a szónak.
A tartalmával teljesen tisztában vagyok (niná, rákerestem a hálón), de némileg hézagos történelmi emlékeimet átkutatva nem rémlik, hogy Magyarországon lett volna eféle jog az amúgy is röghöz kötött parasztok körében.
Jelentése szerint azt mondanám _trágyázási jog_, no de ez meg hogy hangzik .

Eddig ennyire jutottam létező és nemlétező adok és jogok tekintetében:

pannage -- makkoltatási jog
pontage -- hídvám, hídpénz
foldage -- *trágyázási jog*
Dame's Tax -- Hölgyadó/hölgyadó (ez szerintem nemlétező, csak a történet kedvéért kitalált)
vineage - *a szőlő levének élvezeti joga* (szerintem ez sem létezett - a könyv szerint a falu lakóinak joga volt a földesúr borospincéjében található finom nedűk negyedére)

üdv


----------



## francisgranada

Gyors keresés után oda jutottam, hogy a _foldage _a _faldage_-nek a változata, és hogy a szó értelme kb "a földesúr joga ahhoz, hogy bérlőinek juhait a saját mezein legeltethesse". Őszintén szólva nem értem az egészet, de ha így igaz, akkor inkább _legeltetési jogról_ volna szó mintsem _trágyázási jogról _...

P.S. Még egy "tapasztalat": a _foldage _szó nem igazán szerepel angol szótarakban sem ...


----------



## hunbirch25

Szia!

Érdekes, hogy a legeltetési jog (grazing rights) eszembe  sem jutott, annyira az ősi kiváltság (A privilege of setting up, and  moving about, folds for sheep, in any fields within manors, in order to  manure them) végére koncentráltam -- ha jól értelmeztem, ezt nem is  feltétlen a jobbágyok/parasztok szorgalmazták, hanem maga a földesúr, _in order to manure_ az földjeit.
(faldage: the right of the lord of a manor to have his tenant's sheep graze on his land _so as to manure it_ )
Köszi  szépen a segítséget, ezen még elrágódom egy ideig. Azt hiszem, ha elég  ügyesen csavarom meg a mondatot, profi legeltetési jogot tudok kihozni  belőle, és tény, hogy jobban hangzik, mint a trágyázás... 
üdv


----------



## francisgranada

Ha belegondolok, akkor tényleg érdekes: t.i. nem a _bérlőnek _(parasztnak) volt joga ahhoz, hogy juhait a földesúr legelőin "sétáltassa" (ha már bérli a mezeit...), hanem éppenséggel a földesúrnak volt a joga, hogy a _bérlőt _arra _kényszerítse_, hogy ő (a bérlő) saját juhait ne akárhol legeltethesse, hanem pont a földesúr legelőin (gondolom nem ingyen) ... Jól értem?


----------



## hunbirch25

én kb. így értelmeztem, bár a könyvben bosszúnak használják a "bérlők", azaz a hölgyek a földesúr ellen


----------



## Zsanna

Sziasztok és üdv hunbirch25 a fórumon!

A Chambers nevű szótárban a következő meghatározást adják rá: _the right of the lord of a manor of folding his tenant's sheep in his own fields for the sake of the manure: a fee paid in commutation therefor.
_
Ha bosszúnak használták, akkor lehet, hogy megtrágyázták a földjét (na, itt több lehetőség is szóba jöhet...) - anélkül, hogy kérte volna és hogy ők ellenszolgáltatást vártak volna érte? Mi sem jobb, mint úgy tenni ilyesmit, hogy még te vagy a "nagylelkű" (sőt, perelhetetlen): nem vársz érte fizetséget, pedig járna!


----------



## hunbirch25

Kedves Zsanna!
Köszönöm a választ, bár a meghatározással tisztában voltam, nekem magyarítani kellene. 
A bosszú lényege röviden.
XIX. sz. elején járunk - a földesúr, hogy pénzhez jusson, visszanyúl az egyik középkori adóhoz, amely értelmében a hölgyek vagyonának a felét elveheti -- erre a hölgyek is előszedik ama bizonyos középkori törvénygyűjteményt, és életbe léptetnek néhány régi jogot, pl. ezt a bizonyos foldage-t, méghozzá oly módon, hogy a földesúr kertjébe beengedik a birkákat... a többit sejtheted -- a földesúr, ki tudja miért, nem értékeli túlzottan, hogy a birkák néminemű pusztítást visznek végbe a jól ápolt kertben, mely oly büszke 
üdv


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, ha nálunk ilyen nem volt (márpedig valószínű, hogy nem), akkor elég nagy a (költői) szabadságunk ahhoz, hogy kifejezést gyártsunk neki. 
Ez viszont csak akkor lehet igazán jó, ha a szövegbe szépen belemsímul és kiemeli azt, ami szükséges, békén hagyja azt, ami kevésbé stb. (Végülis lehetséges, hogy ez nem is a legfontosabb a csattanó szempontjából, és akkor nem kell hogy hangsúly legyen rajta.)

Ugye nem egy egyszerű történelmi regényről van szó?
Tudnád idézni magát a mondatot is? Akkor talán könnyebb lenne valami konkrét kifejezést javasolni.

P.S. Valamiért még rémlik, hogy mindez (faldage) éjszaka történt, ez lehet, hogy azért fontos, mert reggelre (plusz) "meglepiként" szolgálhatott ebben a történteben.


----------



## hunbirch25

Igen, nekem is az a gondom, hogy nem volt ilyen nálunk. 
Nincs mit idézni, szinte szóról szóra az van a könyvben, ami a _foldage _szótárbeli megfogalmazása.
És nem, nem történelmi regény - szórakoztató irodalom, történelmi romantika. Helyeske.


----------



## Zsanna

De szórakoztató irodalomban miért lenne egy pontos meghatározás...? (Ez nem segít így.)

De ha már van, akkor viszont kiderül, hogy ez mit jelent és akkor bármi lehet, még trágyázási/trágyabegyűjtési jog is. 
Esetleg még (éjszakai) karámba terelés is...


----------



## hunbirch25

Azért, mert a csaj idézi a törvényt, amikor felveti a társaságbeli hölgyeknek, hogy ezt is alkalmazhatják visszavágásként.
Köszi a segítséget.
Majd még töprenkedek rajta.


----------

